# Favourite name seen on here



## beth_terri

Are there any names you've seen on bnb that you never thought of and love?? 

Mine is ellowyn (zombie queens baby I think??) I think it's such a beautiful unusual name. 

Xx


----------



## Siuan

Xanthe. It's so unusual to have a name starting with an "X" and I love it!


----------



## Amber4

I love the name Rory funny enough. That was my boy choice :) x


----------



## CharmingBeake

beth_terri said:


> Are there any names you've seen on bnb that you never thought of and love??
> 
> Mine is ellowyn (zombie queens baby I think??) I think it's such a beautiful unusual name.
> 
> Xx

I also like Ellowyn.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

I seen the name Georgia an a forum and loved it, we had a daughter so I called her Georgia, Brooke was one of my choices for my first daughter but we for miah Pronounced (me-ah) xx


----------



## staralfur

Freya. Not at all a common name over here, I hadn't heard of it until I joined this forum. But I love it.


----------



## irmastar

I'm also a fan of Ellowyn


----------



## starstarstar

I think it's wishing_well who's LO is Quinn Violet. I loved Violet when I was pregnant but OH and I couldn't agree. Paired with Quinn and I think it's a lovely name :)

I like Ellowyn too :) x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yes Ellowyn and Quinn! I'm sure there's lots more.


----------



## KayBea

Siuan said:


> Xanthe. It's so unusual to have a name starting with an "X" and I love it!

My Daughters Xanthia, :)
i love it!!
was going to go with Xavier for a boy with i think someone has on here.. possibly Xaver? x


----------



## Raggydoll

starstarstar said:


> I think it's wishing_well who's LO is Quinn Violet. I loved Violet when I was pregnant but OH and I couldn't agree. Paired with Quinn and I think it's a lovely name :)
> 
> I like Ellowyn too :) x

I like Quinn too. I also like Mila.


----------



## Dk1234

River.


----------



## mj2004

I love the name Scarlett, it seems to be real popular in the UK but not so much in the US! I also love Rory and Quinn!


----------



## Amber4

Some girl (i'm rubbish at usernames) in TP has just named her little girl Darcey (I would spell Darcie personally) but I like that alot too :flower:


----------



## starstarstar

mj2004 said:


> I love the name Scarlett, it seems to be real popular in the UK but not so much in the US! I also love Rory and Quinn!

Yes Scarlett as well, another one I couldn't convince OH to have! Lol x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Niamh. If oh hadn't have gone off this name we would have Scarlett that!


----------



## Siuan

Ooh yes - Quinn is another of my favourites and Scarlett. 

I'm also quite partial to Francesca ;)


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I can't think of any that I've seen and thought 'i wish I had thought of that' ... But when i see the name Ethan my heart melts a little bit. I was sure i was having a boy and that's the name i loved. 

I also LOVE the name Reuben, when i was pregnant id see it and be gutted as my OH hated it! Turns out i didn't have to try convince him since i had a girl :haha: 

Maybe one day il get an Ethan or Reuben xx


----------



## jenfirstbaby

Oh and Aoife! I love that but OH had never heard of it and was very much one of those people 'if I can't pronounce it I don't like it'


----------



## starstarstar

Siuan said:


> Ooh yes - Quinn is another of my favourites and Scarlett.
> 
> *I'm also quite partial to Francesca *

Really? I wonder why? ;) I'd obviously be a bad Mum if I didn't mention Eva at this point lol :) x


----------



## Raggydoll

Reading another thread I've just spotted Logan. I love it but I've no chance getting DH to agree to it.


----------



## Lyd

Loved how she picked Quinn for a girl. It's far better for a girl :)


----------



## mj2004

starstarstar said:


> Siuan said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yes - Quinn is another of my favourites and Scarlett.
> 
> *I'm also quite partial to Francesca *
> 
> Really? I wonder why? ;) I'd obviously be a bad Mum if I didn't mention Eva at this point lol :) xClick to expand...

Oh yeah duh!! I obviously like the names Avery and Myles! I do also like Eva, it reminds me of the Disney movie Walle :haha:


----------



## whit.

Finley! 
Love that name :)


----------



## beth_terri

Raggydoll said:


> Reading another thread I've just spotted Logan. I love it but I've no chance getting DH to agree to it.

You could have found that on this thread lol. My eldest is Logan xx


----------



## starstarstar

mj2004 said:


> starstarstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siuan said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yes - Quinn is another of my favourites and Scarlett.
> 
> *I'm also quite partial to Francesca *
> 
> Really? I wonder why? ;) I'd obviously be a bad Mum if I didn't mention Eva at this point lol :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah duh!! I obviously like the names Avery and Myles! I do also like Eva, it reminds me of the Disney movie Walle :haha:Click to expand...

We were stuck between Ava and Eva but then a few days before i went into labour I turned the tv on and it was literally the last second of Wall-e where he says 'Eeevaaaa' and I think my mind was made up from then :) x


----------



## Kaede351

Quinn was one I liked too and I'm sure I saw some one called their little girl Harley Quinn? I love the name Harley too, although I probably wouldn't have put it with Quinn personally haha.

XxX


----------



## J.Entwistle

starstarstar said:


> I think it's wishing_well who's LO is Quinn Violet. I loved Violet when I was pregnant but OH and I couldn't agree. Paired with Quinn and I think it's a lovely name :)

I second this... I absolutely adore her name!


----------



## GypsyDancer

I first saw the name roman on here..when oh and i were thinking of names it started to grow on me..i suggested it to oh..and our 4 week old is called Roman :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I love the name Quinn but my OH wasn't sure. A name I've seen on here that I absolutely love is Aria!!! I adore it and if we ever have another that name will certainly be in the mix. x


----------



## mj2004

starstarstar said:


> mj2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starstarstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siuan said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yes - Quinn is another of my favourites and Scarlett.
> 
> *I'm also quite partial to Francesca *
> 
> Really? I wonder why? ;) I'd obviously be a bad Mum if I didn't mention Eva at this point lol :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah duh!! I obviously like the names Avery and Myles! I do also like Eva, it reminds me of the Disney movie Walle :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We were stuck between Ava and Eva but then a few days before i went into labour I turned the tv on and it was literally the last second of Wall-e where he says 'Eeevaaaa' and I think my mind was made up from then :) xClick to expand...

Lol! It was serendipity!!!


----------



## Blah11

The lady isnt on here anymore but her little girl was called meadow and i think its so sweet.


----------



## Blah11

GypsyDancer said:


> I first saw the name roman on here..when oh and i were thinking of names it started to grow on me..i suggested it to oh..and our 4 week old is called Roman :)

Hello to another Roman!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I love Aoife. And beanzz son is Oakley which I love too. X


----------



## bananaz

I love Quinn and Millie. I might've named my girl Quinn but OH vetoed it.

*ETA:* Also Charlotte! And there are a few Scarletts and Lillys on here too, I think those names are lovely. And of course there's DaisyBee's Megan, which I'm rather partial to since that's my name :haha:


----------



## jessicatunnel

How do you pronounce Aoife?

I looooove the name Quinn! I wanted to name Lilly that but DH wasn't sure, so we agreed on Lilly.
And I do love Ellowyn. 
And Finley!

There's so many names I love on here!

Oh, and also Elsie!


----------



## LockandKey

Saw Violet on here, and I love it! Also love for girls: Ruby, Avery, Celia, Evelyn, Faye, and Claire

For boys I saw a lady who named her son Korban, or Korbin, can't remember which, but I would spell it Corbin, and that is pretty much the only boy name I really like


----------



## bbyno1

jessicatunnel said:


> How do you pronounce Aoife?
> 
> I looooove the name Quinn! I wanted to name Lilly that but DH wasn't sure, so we agreed on Lilly.
> And I do love Ellowyn.
> And Finley!
> 
> There's so many names I love on here!
> 
> Oh, and also Elsie!

I love Elsie!


----------



## babyjan

jessicatunnel said:


> How do you pronounce Aoife?
> 
> I looooove the name Quinn! I wanted to name Lilly that but DH wasn't sure, so we agreed on Lilly.
> And I do love Ellowyn.
> And Finley!
> 
> There's so many names I love on here!
> 
> Oh, and also Elsie!

Aoife is pronounced ey-fa and I think it's an irish name, maybe some Irish girls can help? I only know because of Una from the Saturday's lol


----------



## Kristin52

I like Ryland ;)


----------



## AP

Saskia, loved that for years :haha:

And Danger for a boys middle name :haha:


----------



## jessicatunnel

babyjan said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> How do you pronounce Aoife?
> 
> I looooove the name Quinn! I wanted to name Lilly that but DH wasn't sure, so we agreed on Lilly.
> And I do love Ellowyn.
> And Finley!
> 
> There's so many names I love on here!
> 
> Oh, and also Elsie!
> 
> Aoife is pronounced ey-fa and I think it's an irish name, maybe some Irish girls can help? I only know because of Una from the Saturday's lolClick to expand...

Wow, that is sooo not how I thought it was pronounced. Lol. In my head I was pronouncing it like "Oyfe." Lol, I thought, "That can't be right.." Haha

Thanks!


----------



## Buttercup84

Harmonie or Harmony, can't remember her mum's username but she was in third tri around the same time I was.


----------



## Lyd

Yeh Aoife is pronounced ef-va


----------



## capegirl7

Love the name ryland and Brooke :)


----------



## Kaede351

Not a name I saw on here, but I really love the name Hermione lol! However, with our son being called Harrison (Harri for short) and calling a girl Hemione, all I'd need is another boy called Ron and I'd have the famous Hogwarts trio :haha:

I'd never have a Harri and Hermione though. That's just asking for bullies to pick on them later! Plus we already have Jessica picked if we ever have a girl :haha:

XxX


----------



## LittleBoo

Falko :D


----------



## Louisey80

I saw Briella somewhere on this forum or Brianna but oh was having none of it, I really like Bri for short x


----------



## babyjan

Me too Jessica I couldn't figure it out so I had to search online and found that its pronounced ee-fa x


----------



## baby_mama87

Favourite girls name which I think I've seen a couple of times on here is Freya i just love it! Elloweyn is gorgeous too. 

Boys I love beanz LO name Oakley and kaede son Harrison 

Xx


----------



## theraphosidae

I love the names Ellowyn and Quinn as well. I also really love the name Saoirse but living in Canada, not very many people will know how to pronounce it.


----------



## Kaede351

Aw, thanks hun :D you know it took DH and I weeks to agree on his name lol. I wanted plain old Harry, but DH didn't like it so we compromised with Harrison :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

theraphosidae said:


> I love the names Ellowyn and Quinn as well. I also really love the name Saoirse but living in Canada, not very many people will know how to pronounce it.

How DO you pronounce it? I love unusual names, but sometimes they are so hard to pronounce unless you know how to pronounce them!

XxX


----------



## NellyLou

theraphosidae said:


> I love the names Ellowyn and Quinn as well. I also really love the name Saoirse but living in Canada, not very many people will know how to pronounce it.

I just met a baby Saoirse at a play date today, and I am also in Ottawa :)

I really like Ellowyn, Xanthe, Xanthia and Freya! Kallianna (Kallie) is my fave as that is my dd's name lol :)


----------



## Jaylynne

Liam was a compromise between me and DH. I wanted Ethan or Jace. Hannah grace (first and middle) if we had a girl but since DH got a vasectomy we named the puppy Hannah banana....


----------



## LockandKey

ah, love Liam too, and I think Soren is just sooo cool!


----------



## catfromaus

Love love love Aria (not sure I would use it, but love it) and Seren, which I hadn't heard of before


----------



## kissesandhugs

YES love Oakley too! Really jealous she thought of it before me ;)


----------



## Lyd

Kaede351 said:


> theraphosidae said:
> 
> 
> I love the names Ellowyn and Quinn as well. I also really love the name Saoirse but living in Canada, not very many people will know how to pronounce it.
> 
> How DO you pronounce it? I love unusual names, but sometimes they are so hard to pronounce unless you know how to pronounce them!
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Saoirse is pronounced Sear-sha

Irish name and I'm Irish lol xx


----------



## pinklightbulb

I liked Seren but I'm never getting a girl anyway :haha:


----------



## huggiez

I love Liam, and obviously Tucker (they sound like solid boy names!) :haha:....I always wanted to have an Isaiah Lee, but my best friend stole that one!! :haha:


----------



## BethHx

I have seen a Lily Beth on here which i think sounds adorable, i also love Violet, Elsie and Daisy but wouldn't say they are unusual.
I saw a lady once who's daughters middle name was blubell which i think is lovely as Isabelle was going to have the middle name Blossom.

Seen several boys names that i like but none that are particularly unusual.


----------



## Sherileigh

I love Madden of course, I Saw that one on this forum! I also love Finley or Finn. For girls....? Maybe as a mom of two boys I only pay attention to boys names? Haha!


----------



## Randianne

Well as mommy to Quinn Starlet I really have to thank all the ladies who like it! It's funny, I posted her name on the Baby Girl Name Game thread when I was in my second trimester and it got a very negative review. 

I have added Finley and Oakley to my lists for number two. I also saw Lorelai Rose and I think that's beautiful.


----------



## EmmaRea

One name I have never, ever seen used in the United States, but have seen a few times here, is Imogen. I love the name, but could never get DH to agree to it, so I've named a kitten Imogen! Ginny for short. :haha:

I can't recall seeing them on here, but I also love the names Cosette and Rue. Again, DH would never agree.

Our names we have picked for the next two babies, male or female, are:

Harrison Errol Levi
Claire Elise Seraphina
Hudson Peter Lane
Charlotte Daesee Odette - Daesee is pronounced as Daisy, with a soft 's' sound instead of the harder 'z' sound. :flow:


----------



## xSin

Totally biased but I'm really partial to "Aria" 

..Ellowyn is a beautiful name too I agree :D


----------



## LittleBoSheep

Really love Oakley for boy and Averie for girl - i loved Piper for a girl but my husband would not have it!!!
Ellowyn is beautiful and I have always been partial to Evelyn and loved Faelyn but nobody I knew thought it would be a good name for someone "real"


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oooo! Poppy. love it


----------



## Amy31

I think I saw the name Hattie on a list somewhere and I just love the name for some reason. It makes me smile when I hear it - oh and family don't like it but something about it I really like :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I love aria too!! I also had no idea how you pronounced aiofe and in my head thought it was totally different! :blush:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps yay for the Freya's


----------



## Harley Quinn

Kaede351 said:


> Quinn was one I liked too and I'm sure I saw some one called their little girl Harley Quinn? I love the name Harley too, although I probably wouldn't have put it with Quinn personally haha.
> 
> XxX

Well, I'm not sure if there is a baby named Harley Quinn, but that's my username! Haha!

It's from Batman (the comics). She's Joker's sidekick, and her name is meant to sound like Harlequin. Tee hee. The avatar I chose is from the Lego Batman video game.

Okay, enough about Batman.

Just saw the girl names Amaya and Aria; both so pretty!


----------



## staralfur

xSin said:


> Totally biased but I'm really partial to "Aria"
> 
> ..Ellowyn is a beautiful name too I agree :D

I always wonder if you got Aria from Game of Thrones. Probably not, but that's what I think of every time I see you post. :haha:


----------



## Boo44

I like Daisy

Sunshine12 called her LO Daisy and it was also our name if Jack had been a girl!

Also love Lilly with two l's


----------



## Loozle

Quinn, Daisy, Sophia & Poppy. Clearly I only pay attention to girls names even though I only have boys! :haha:


----------



## kwood

staralfur said:


> xSin said:
> 
> 
> Totally biased but I'm really partial to "Aria"
> 
> ..Ellowyn is a beautiful name too I agree :D
> 
> I always wonder if you got Aria from Game of Thrones. Probably not, but that's what I think of every time I see you post. :haha:Click to expand...

The Aria from Game of Thrones is spelt Arya..It was a name I liked but my DH thought it might be too trendy (He likes traditional names, hence Samuel)


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I like aria too. I've never noticed it before til I started watching 'pretty little liars ' lol. 

X


----------



## charleosgirl

Immediately thought of Freya and Ellowyn is pretty as well.x


----------



## loving_life

Obviously I love Eva. :)

I also love Elsie and Eva was going to be Elsie until my cousin called hers Elsie lol. 
The only other Eva i know is the lady on her, but I didn't know this when I named my LO Eva lol. 

There are so many names I like.


----------



## Irish Eyes

I love Oakley for a boy. For a girl I loved the name Brooke but hubby thinks it's because of One Tree Hill so I've got no chance!!


----------



## Excited4First

Another vote for Ellowyn here. :)


----------



## Quackquack99

A lady on here I think named her little girls ivy and evelyn and I think those sound soo well together. I think they are classic names.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love the name Alfie, but two friends have called their boys Alfie so that's out the window if I ever have a boy! :(
Teagan for a girl, suppose I'm biased ;)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I've seen the names Juno and Tabitha on here and I love them!! A lady had on here has a Stanley and that would have been our name for another boy. I hope I get to use it one day xx


----------



## MumToEva

Not sure who'se LOs they are (sorry!), but I love violet, and ivy and Evelyn are just so lovely together - makes me smile every time I see it :)

Also Eva, but then I'm more than a little biased! :)

Why is it just the girls names I notice? :shrug:


----------



## ellie27

Anna and Angus

(oops they are my own LOs!!)

I also like Poppy and Daisy:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

I only seem to notice girls names too really lol! Maisie is another one I really like :)

XxX


----------



## mummy2lola

I saw a "aurora" which I love for a girl x


----------



## Lainey27

Well my favourite girls name is Orla - which is what we called our LO :haha:

But we also liked Freya before deciding on Orla :happydance:


----------



## ZombieQueen

:blush::blush: glad you ladies like my name choice! FOB was against it and my mom asked "is that a girl or a boys name" when I told her :dohh::haha: it was between Freya and Ellowyn when I was trying to pick.

I looove the name Aria! I also like Quinn, Violet and Valentina.
and Oakley for a boy.


----------



## andersondyson

There are sooooo many beautiful names on here!

My LO is Alayna Imogen........and I think its pretty!

we didnt know, until we went on holiday to turkey, that Alayna is a traditional turkish name!!!


----------



## mrs.amillian

Kaede351 said:


> Not a name I saw on here, but I really love the name Hermione lol! However, with our son being called Harrison (Harri for short) and calling a girl Hemione, all I'd need is another boy called Ron and I'd have the famous Hogwarts trio :haha:
> 
> I'd never have a Harri and Hermione though. That's just asking for bullies to pick on them later! *Plus we already have Jessica picked if we ever have a girl *:haha:
> 
> XxX

Good choice :winkwink:

I love the name Aria too, and am actually currently on a mission to convince OH that it's perfect for our next girl, we love game of thrones.

I also like Khalissi (spl) one lady called her daughter that, I think it's brilliant.

For a boy I love my nephew's name which means I can never use it lol, but it's great Rhett :cloud9:


----------



## lhancock90

Quackquack99 said:


> A lady on here I think named her little girls ivy and evelyn and I think those sound soo well together. I think they are classic names.

Thats me :happydance:


----------



## starstarstar

I've always thought what pretty names Ivy and Evelyn were and how well they go together :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Eva :) DD has a friend Eva and its so cute but elegant too. I like that it does not get shortened.


----------



## Boo44

lhancock90 said:


> Quackquack99 said:
> 
> 
> A lady on here I think named her little girls ivy and evelyn and I think those sound soo well together. I think they are classic names.
> 
> Thats me :happydance:Click to expand...

I loooooove Ivy!! I wanted it for LO (had he been a she!) but OH wasn't sure. So we'd settled on Daisy. My other short lists were Poppy and Rose can you see a theme?!?!

So you pronounce it EVE-Lin or like EVER-Lin? That's so pretty too x


----------



## Dahlia27

Siuan said:


> Xanthe. It's so unusual to have a name starting with an "X" and I love it!

same here if i have another girl i would defs want to call her this


----------



## Braylonsmummy

completely biased but i love braylon ;)


----------



## Mrs_T

babyjan said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> How do you pronounce Aoife?
> 
> I looooove the name Quinn! I wanted to name Lilly that but DH wasn't sure, so we agreed on Lilly.
> And I do love Ellowyn.
> And Finley!
> 
> There's so many names I love on here!
> 
> Oh, and also Elsie!
> 
> Aoife is pronounced ey-fa and I think it's an irish name, maybe some Irish girls can help? I only know because of Una from the Saturday's lolClick to expand...

Oh, I didn't know this...in my head I was pronouncing it ay-o-fee - which I think would make a gorgeous boys name maybe that'd be spelt Aiofe? (May have just made up a name of my own there!!!)


----------



## Mrs_T

I've also started thinking that if I have another girl, I'd like to call her Jessica...not one I'd consider before but have seen it on here a couple of times and think it's really cute.


----------



## MumToEva

Mrs_T said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> How do you pronounce Aoife?
> 
> I looooove the name Quinn! I wanted to name Lilly that but DH wasn't sure, so we agreed on Lilly.
> And I do love Ellowyn.
> And Finley!
> 
> There's so many names I love on here!
> 
> Oh, and also Elsie!
> 
> Aoife is pronounced ey-fa and I think it's an irish name, maybe some Irish girls can help? I only know because of Una from the Saturday's lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I didn't know this...in my head I was pronouncing it ay-o-fee - which I think would make a gorgeous boys name maybe that'd be spelt Aiofe? (May have just made up a name of my own there!!!)Click to expand...

I'm Irish. Yes, it is an irish name and it is pronounced EE-FAH (EE as in SEE) :flower:


----------



## lhancock90

Boo44 said:


> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quackquack99 said:
> 
> 
> A lady on here I think named her little girls ivy and evelyn and I think those sound soo well together. I think they are classic names.
> 
> Thats me :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I loooooove Ivy!! I wanted it for LO (had he been a she!) but OH wasn't sure. So we'd settled on Daisy. My other short lists were Poppy and Rose can you see a theme?!?!
> 
> So you pronounce it EVE-Lin or like EVER-Lin? That's so pretty too xClick to expand...

We pronounce it EVER-lin :happydance:


----------



## Boo44

lhancock90 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quackquack99 said:
> 
> 
> A lady on here I think named her little girls ivy and evelyn and I think those sound soo well together. I think they are classic names.
> 
> Thats me :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I loooooove Ivy!! I wanted it for LO (had he been a she!) but OH wasn't sure. So we'd settled on Daisy. My other short lists were Poppy and Rose can you see a theme?!?!
> 
> So you pronounce it EVE-Lin or like EVER-Lin? That's so pretty too xClick to expand...
> 
> We pronounce it EVER-lin :happydance:Click to expand...

Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsBea23

I really like Freya as well.

And someone just said Roman I have been looking for an Italian boys name but never thought of Roman, it's going on my list. I was thinking Frederico for an Italian boys name so Freddy but DH is a bit unsure of Freddy Fletcher but I think it's cute Freddy Flintoff gets away with it ha ha.

Our little girl is Ariana (aria) for short and it is amazing how many people comment on it, I also love Siena for a girl.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

Family members of mine in the US have called there daughters Emmerson poppy and harper bluebell pretty names, I really like violet, ivy, Elsie, ellis, jasper and joey but I'm not having that many kids so can't use them now, wish I had put them as middles names now miah ivy and Georgia violet or something like that, love the name Payton for a girl aswell but that was out the question now that I'm officially a Paton - pronounced the same xxx


----------



## liz1985

I love Rory for a boy and ivy for a girl x


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I like coen, think that's DKs little boys name? 

I think I like it coz of Seth Cohen from the OC though :haha: oh that reminds me I also like Seth haha x


----------



## babybichon

jenfirstbaby said:


> Oh and Aoife! I love that but OH had never heard of it and was very much one of those people 'if I can't pronounce it I don't like it'

I love the name Aoife too! I also love the names Eva and Saoirse.

I had nothing but girls names when I was preggo with this one, (when I was preggo with DS1 I had nothing but boy's names), so it was a little difficult in finding a boys name that we could agree on for DS2 :wacko: which obviously we did in the end, but even then he was nameless for a few hours after he was born with us still deciding on whether it was a definite name choice! :winkwink:


----------



## mrsbeano

OP - I really liked Rory but in Leicester that name is ruined by the accent (Ror-eh)

My Quinn is a boy... we first heard it as a boys name & DH didn't know it could be a girls name too until the day I went into labour ha!


----------



## jenfirstbaby

babybichon said:


> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Aoife! I love that but OH had never heard of it and was very much one of those people 'if I can't pronounce it I don't like it'
> 
> I love the name Aoife too! I also love the names Eva and Saoirse.
> 
> I had nothing but girls names when I was preggo with this one, (when I was preggo with DS1 I had nothing but boy's names), so it was a little difficult in finding a boys name that we could agree on for DS2 :wacko: which obviously we did in the end, but even then he was nameless for a few hours after he was born with us still deciding on whether it was a definite name choice! :winkwink:Click to expand...

aww you have a reuben! So jealous! Lol you also have a Luc, I loved Luca. Everytime I mentioned these to OH he would say 'sorry, are we having an Italian?' boo to him! Next time I find a man im gonna check he approves of these before I date him :haha:


----------



## beth_terri

mrsbeano said:


> OP - I really liked Rory but in Leicester that name is ruined by the accent (Ror-eh)
> 
> My Quinn is a boy... we first heard it as a boys name & DH didn't know it could be a girls name too until the day I went into labour ha!

Uugghh haha x


----------



## babybichon

jenfirstbaby said:


> babybichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Aoife! I love that but OH had never heard of it and was very much one of those people 'if I can't pronounce it I don't like it'
> 
> I love the name Aoife too! I also love the names Eva and Saoirse.
> 
> I had nothing but girls names when I was preggo with this one, (when I was preggo with DS1 I had nothing but boy's names), so it was a little difficult in finding a boys name that we could agree on for DS2 :wacko: which obviously we did in the end, but even then he was nameless for a few hours after he was born with us still deciding on whether it was a definite name choice! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> aww you have a reuben! So jealous! Lol you also have a Luc, I loved Luca. Everytime I mentioned these to OH he would say 'sorry, are we having an Italian?' boo to him! Next time I find a man im gonna check he approves of these before I date him :haha:Click to expand...

Lol! Should be a prerequisite to vet oh's first for name choice for future babies! :winkwink:

Reuben happened purely by accident, watching a tv programme and me and oh just looked at each other and said I like that name, so it kinda stuck.

Luc was chosen because I wanted a name that couldn't be shortened - although it's never spelt correctly be other people, they just automatically assume it's spelt Luke which is understandable, so he'll have to put up with that years to come, like I have - my name is Sheree (pronounced shur-reee) but people sometime say it as in a bottle of Sherry lol, or spell it Sherie, or Cherie, so it does get interesting at times - sorry gone off on a tangent there lol! I'll shut up now! :haha:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I hate it when a name you really love gains popularity. We decided over two years ago that our next baby would be Quinn and then here you all are stealing it :lol:


----------



## Quackquack99

lhancock90 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quackquack99 said:
> 
> 
> A lady on here I think named her little girls ivy and evelyn and I think those sound soo well together. I think they are classic names.
> 
> Thats me :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I loooooove Ivy!! I wanted it for LO (had he been a she!) but OH wasn't sure. So we'd settled on Daisy. My other short lists were Poppy and Rose can you see a theme?!?!
> 
> So you pronounce it EVE-Lin or like EVER-Lin? That's so pretty too xClick to expand...
> 
> We pronounce it EVER-lin :happydance:Click to expand...

I knew it was someone on here! They sound really good together.


----------



## MrsBea23

jenfirstbaby said:


> babybichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Aoife! I love that but OH had never heard of it and was very much one of those people 'if I can't pronounce it I don't like it'
> 
> I love the name Aoife too! I also love the names Eva and Saoirse.
> 
> I had nothing but girls names when I was preggo with this one, (when I was preggo with DS1 I had nothing but boy's names), so it was a little difficult in finding a boys name that we could agree on for DS2 :wacko: which obviously we did in the end, but even then he was nameless for a few hours after he was born with us still deciding on whether it was a definite name choice! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> aww you have a reuben! So jealous! Lol you also have a Luc, I loved Luca. Everytime I mentioned these to OH he would say 'sorry, are we having an Italian?' boo to him! Next time I find a man im gonna check he approves of these before I date him :haha:Click to expand...

I like Luca as well but there is an Italian family here who's last name it is and they have ice cream shops called Lucas so I don't think I can use it booo.


----------



## jenfirstbaby

babybichon said:


> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Aoife! I love that but OH had never heard of it and was very much one of those people 'if I can't pronounce it I don't like it'
> 
> I love the name Aoife too! I also love the names Eva and Saoirse.
> 
> I had nothing but girls names when I was preggo with this one, (when I was preggo with DS1 I had nothing but boy's names), so it was a little difficult in finding a boys name that we could agree on for DS2 :wacko: which obviously we did in the end, but even then he was nameless for a few hours after he was born with us still deciding on whether it was a definite name choice! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> aww you have a reuben! So jealous! Lol you also have a Luc, I loved Luca. Everytime I mentioned these to OH he would say 'sorry, are we having an Italian?' boo to him! Next time I find a man im gonna check he approves of these before I date him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Should be a prerequisite to vet oh's first for name choice for future babies! :winkwink:
> 
> Reuben happened purely by accident, watching a tv programme and me and oh just looked at each other and said I like that name, so it kinda stuck.
> 
> Luc was chosen because I wanted a name that couldn't be shortened - although it's never spelt correctly be other people, they just automatically assume it's spelt Luke which is understandable, so he'll have to put up with that years to come, like I have - my name is Sheree (pronounced shur-reee) but people sometime say it as in a bottle of Sherry lol, or spell it Sherie, or Cherie, so it does get interesting at times - sorry gone off on a tangent there lol! I'll shut up now! :haha:Click to expand...

That's how i came across Reuben too, I was watching a movie (cant remember which one!) years ago and it came up in the credits! I always like it cos i thought Reuben is lovely for a man in his late 20s/30s but liked that you could shorten it to Ben for a little boy :) do you ever call him Ben?

When you said your name was Sheree i said it properly in my head :thumbup: lol im gonna go off on a tangent now... my name is Jennifer (normal spelling etc) and one time someone wrote me a christmas card.... To 'Jenthu'..... Sorry?! JENTHU????? HOw can you pssibly think that is how you spell Jennifer ? :wacko:


----------



## hannah22

I haven't seen her in a while but one lady has a LO called Marella which I think is just beautiful!


----------



## Misskitty10

Amelie


----------



## kmbabycrazy

mrsbeano said:


> OP - I really liked Rory but in Leicester that name is ruined by the accent (Ror-eh)
> 
> My Quinn is a boy... we first heard it as a boys name & DH didn't know it could be a girls name too until the day I went into labour ha!

This is exactly the reason I won't use Holly. I love the name but she'd end up getting called Oll-eh. Stupid Yorkshire accent lol x


----------



## MyBaby212

beth_terri said:


> Are there any names you've seen on bnb that you never thought of and love??
> 
> Mine is ellowyn (zombie queens baby I think??) I think it's such a beautiful unusual name.
> 
> Xx



I personally love the name : "Dana"

:dance:


----------



## ClairAye

Devon over in TP called her LO Darcey.. I love it! :flower: My LO's name is bog standard compared to all of the ones mentioned here :haha:


----------



## MyBaby212

My personal favourite : "Dana" 

Love it! :dance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tegans Mama said:


> I hate it when a name you really love gains popularity. We decided over two years ago that our next baby would be Quinn and then here you all are stealing it :lol:

LOL. Ruby was not very popular when I had my ruby and then it shot up to the top a couple of years after!

I LOVE Ruben but I have a Ruby so that would be so confusing!

We have a girls name that is not to common, I only know of one other on BnB but worrying one of my other preg buddies may use the name too! x


----------



## babybichon

jenfirstbaby said:


> babybichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Aoife! I love that but OH had never heard of it and was very much one of those people 'if I can't pronounce it I don't like it'
> 
> I love the name Aoife too! I also love the names Eva and Saoirse.
> 
> I had nothing but girls names when I was preggo with this one, (when I was preggo with DS1 I had nothing but boy's names), so it was a little difficult in finding a boys name that we could agree on for DS2 :wacko: which obviously we did in the end, but even then he was nameless for a few hours after he was born with us still deciding on whether it was a definite name choice! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> aww you have a reuben! So jealous! Lol you also have a Luc, I loved Luca. Everytime I mentioned these to OH he would say 'sorry, are we having an Italian?' boo to him! Next time I find a man im gonna check he approves of these before I date him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Should be a prerequisite to vet oh's first for name choice for future babies! :winkwink:
> 
> Reuben happened purely by accident, watching a tv programme and me and oh just looked at each other and said I like that name, so it kinda stuck.
> 
> Luc was chosen because I wanted a name that couldn't be shortened - although it's never spelt correctly be other people, they just automatically assume it's spelt Luke which is understandable, so he'll have to put up with that years to come, like I have - my name is Sheree (pronounced shur-reee) but people sometime say it as in a bottle of Sherry lol, or spell it Sherie, or Cherie, so it does get interesting at times - sorry gone off on a tangent there lol! I'll shut up now! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's how i came across Reuben too, I was watching a movie (cant remember which one!) years ago and it came up in the credits! I always like it cos i thought Reuben is lovely for a man in his late 20s/30s but liked that you could shorten it to Ben for a little boy :) do you ever call him Ben?
> 
> When you said your name was Sheree i said it properly in my head :thumbup: lol im gonna go off on a tangent now... my name is Jennifer (normal spelling etc) and one time someone wrote me a christmas card.... To 'Jenthu'..... Sorry?! JENTHU????? HOw can you pssibly think that is how you spell Jennifer ? :wacko:Click to expand...

We say his name in it's entirety, but I will have no problem in the future if he introduces himself as Ben, or people associate him with Ben instead! I guess it's how you introduce yourself. Do people call you Jennifer or Jenny?

Yay for you for getting my name right, you're in the minority of people who do actually get it right! Lol, Jenthu, I bet that threw you! They must have had too much of the ol' mulled wine that year then! :haha:


----------



## x Michelle x

MrsBandEgglet said:


> I've seen the names Juno and Tabitha on here and I love them!! A lady had on here has a Stanley and that would have been our name for another boy. I hope I get to use it one day xx

I have a Tabitha, I think there are only 2 on here?
I love your LOs names btw :)


----------



## Dk1234

jenfirstbaby said:


> I like coen, think that's DKs little boys name?
> 
> I think I like it coz of Seth Cohen from the OC though :haha: oh that reminds me I also like Seth haha x


Yep that's mine. Coen. Pronounced Co-N. We wanted to pick something we hadn't heard around here. I fully expect to take off in popularity when everyone sees how cool my lil man is ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Vicky1982

MrsKyliePaton said:



> I seen the name Georgia an a forum and loved it, we had a daughter so I called her Georgia, Brooke was one of my choices for my first daughter but we for miah Pronounced (me-ah) xx

My little one who is 14 weeks is called Georgia Skye, I love it x :thumbup:


----------



## jenfirstbaby

Dk1234 said:


> jenfirstbaby said:
> 
> 
> I like coen, think that's DKs little boys name?
> 
> I think I like it coz of Seth Cohen from the OC though :haha: oh that reminds me I also like Seth haha x
> 
> 
> Yep that's mine. Coen. Pronounced Co-N. We wanted to pick something we hadn't heard around here. I fully expect to take off in popularity when everyone sees how cool my lil man is ha ha ha!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm sure it will :haha: I do love that. 

There are loads of names i like that round here would be considered wierd/out there. When we were choosing names my oh hated ALL my suggestiions... even normal ones. I like short names like Tom/Sam/Ben... you get the idea. but my OH kept saying yes but it would need to be Thomas/Samuel/Benjamin .... :dohh: no it doesnt ! you can put what you like on the birth certificate. 

I was lucky to get him to agree to one of each, Jessica and Ethan.., honestly he said no to almost EVERY name :nope:


----------



## jenfirstbaby

Baby Bichon - I usually get 'Jen' actually... most of my friends/family call me that. When i introduce myself to strangers its always 'Jennifer' though... dont know why cos i dont mind Jen lol. 

THe only person who calls me Jenny is my dad.., and he doesnt do it that often.He used to call me 'Jenny Bear' and my brother 'Chrissy poo' :rofl: awful. I quite like Jenny but don't think i suit it :wacko:


----------



## loving_life

OT but talking of pronunciation. When we announced the birth of our daughter, Eva. A work colleague of OH's told everyone what LO's name was but he was pronouncing it EVER lol.
It's like a chavy way of saying Heather lol. 
When OH went back to work, everyone was asking him about baby Ever!


----------



## Vicky1982

I really liked willow when I was expecting but oh didn't.
Also liked lily Skye, Ava, Francesca.


----------



## starstarstar

loving_life said:


> OT but talking of pronunciation. When we announced the birth of our daughter, Eva. A work colleague of OH's told everyone what LO's name was but he was pronouncing it EVER lol.
> It's like a chavy way of saying Heather lol.
> When OH went back to work, everyone was asking him about baby Ever!

Lol I alway wondered whether people would do that but luckily everyone seems to pronounce it right. I don't think it's that hard! :haha:


----------



## Citycroft

I really love Xanthe!
If we ever have a baby boy I'm going to be looking on B&B for inspiration for definite as I have nothing in mind at all!


----------



## babyjan

How is xanthe pronounced? I'm not sure if it's been mentioned already :)


----------



## x Michelle x

babyjan said:


> How is xanthe pronounced? I'm not sure if it's been mentioned already :)

I think zanthay..


----------



## jessicatunnel

Oh, I also love Poppy. :D


----------



## lhancock90

Love Rory and Teddy for boys.
Esme, Darcy and Rosalie for girls.


OOOOH and Jasper!


----------



## pinklightbulb

I like Darcy too!


----------



## steph.

For a girl I had never thought of Jessica but whenever i see jenfirstbaby's signature i always think 'aww I love that name!' For a boy, theres a lady on here who has twins and one of them is called Sebastian, love it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mrs W 11 said:


> I love aria too!! I also had no idea how you pronounced aiofe and in my head thought it was totally different! :blush:




starstarstar said:


> loving_life said:
> 
> 
> OT but talking of pronunciation. When we announced the birth of our daughter, Eva. A work colleague of OH's told everyone what LO's name was but he was pronouncing it EVER lol.
> It's like a chavy way of saying Heather lol.
> When OH went back to work, everyone was asking him about baby Ever!
> 
> Lol I alway wondered whether people would do that but luckily everyone seems to pronounce it right. I don't think it's that hard! :haha:Click to expand...

This made me chuckle, reminds me of 'Ev' on eastenders. 

I like esme too and Jessica x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh and my brother is called Reuben, we call him reu or reubs xx


----------



## Pielette

steph. said:


> For a girl I had never thought of Jessica but whenever i see jenfirstbaby's signature i always think 'aww I love that name!' For a boy, theres a lady on here who has twins and one of them is called Sebastian, love it!

I can't remember who that is but I've thought that too, Dominic and Sebastian I think, such a nice pair of names for twins!

I also really like Quinn and Reuben. Aria and Violet I also like for a potential girl in the future.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Jasper it was always my fave name...until Twilight :(


----------



## Pielette

Jasper is a great name. As is Rosalie. Shame about Twilight.


----------



## Kyliem87

I don't. I love seeing what others call their babies and don't HATE any names I've seen but I was funny about names. Very few I think "aww I could have called my little one that" I couldn't call her Francesca as a girl at school had that name and everyone called her fran or franny for short and it just makes me think fanny! I'm not one to tear a name apart but that one is too obviously easy to me (like I say I don't hate it or anything though :) ) I dread choosing any future names as I had a hard time this time! She is Abigail Jessica

:flow:


----------



## jenfirstbaby

steph. said:


> For a girl I had never thought of Jessica but whenever i see jenfirstbaby's signature i always think 'aww I love that name!' For a boy, theres a lady on here who has twins and one of them is called Sebastian, love it!

:thumbup: i love jessicas name :)

i loved sophia when we were early pregnancy but my mum didnt :( i cluldnt have a name my mum doesnt like :haha:


----------



## nicb26

I love Ava, Eva and Freya... But now I can never have a freya because it rhymes with Maia!


----------



## Boo44

Pielette said:


> steph. said:
> 
> 
> For a girl I had never thought of Jessica but whenever i see jenfirstbaby's signature i always think 'aww I love that name!' For a boy, theres a lady on here who has twins and one of them is called Sebastian, love it!
> 
> I can't remember who that is but I've thought that too, Dominic and Sebastian I think, such a nice pair of names for twins!
> 
> I also really like Quinn and Reuben. Aria and Violet I also like for a potential girl in the future.Click to expand...

That's AngelUK!


----------



## flippityflop

This is an interesting link (but only UK stats)

https://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/re-reference-tables.html?edition=tcm:77-266770

If you download the table and check out the last tab you can see how many times a name was registered last year. My LO'S name was only registered 25 times


----------



## Pielette

Thanks boo that was annoying me lol!


----------



## Quackquack99

I always look out for anyone with a baby called Lara. Its my babies middle name and I was so close to using it as a first name. I still find it a beautiful name.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Tegans Mama said:


> I hate it when a name you really love gains popularity. We decided over two years ago that our next baby would be Quinn and then here you all are stealing it :lol:

Yep, we really liked Harper but then the Beckhams nabbed it :hissy:

I've just seen a member in the BF section has a daughter called Joni and I absolutely love it!! :cloud9:


----------



## Kristin52

Harley Quinn is Fruitmash's little girl, I believe!


----------



## Saphira

Athena - such a beautiful name and it never came to me before I saw a user on this forum's daughter's named Athena. :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

I like the name Cadence :) There are loads of names Ive seen that are beautiful, but this one is definitely on my list for our next!


----------



## jenfirstbaby

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I like the name Cadence :) There are loads of names Ive seen that are beautiful, but this one is definitely on my list for our next!

oh really? I hate that name :haha: sorry, it sounds really neddy/chavvy to me! X


----------



## Kaede351

Kristin52 said:


> Harley Quinn is Fruitmash's little girl, I believe!

I knew there was a lady who called their little girl that somewhere! Thanks Kristin! Haha.

XxX


----------



## littlelady23

I love Quinn violet! tried really hard to convince oh that violet is a lovely name for any future daughters but he isn't having it xx


----------



## Button#

I think someone on the forum has a daughter called cordelia which is what LO was going to be called if he were a girl.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

Vicky1982 it's a lovely name, my georgie is 14weeks also, she was born 31st may, wish I had put middle names for my two now xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

I think all of mine have been mentioned: 
but Beanzz son Oakley - I LOVE...begged my OH but alas he didnt agree. 
and AngelUK - Sebastian - was third on our list. 
MummytoSummer - Skye and Summer - if Lo turned out to be a girl we were going with either or these. 
also not sure who has it but i know i seen it but Douglas (dougie) is my new fav name and super hoping for another boy next called Douglas...i just LOVE IT!


----------



## lhancock90

Ivy was almost Aria. :)


----------



## starstarstar

jenfirstbaby said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I like the name Cadence :) There are loads of names Ive seen that are beautiful, but this one is definitely on my list for our next!
> 
> oh really? I hate that name :haha: sorry, it sounds really neddy/chavvy to me! XClick to expand...

It's not a name I would is myself but a lady on here has a LO called Cadence with a quote in her sig, something like 'Find your Cadence and it wil come' or something (I have a terrible memory!) an I always thought it was so much nicer after reading that. I love that there is a quote for the name as well and such a lovely one too :) x



Mummy Bean said:


> I think all of mine have been mentioned:
> but Beanzz son Oakley - I LOVE...begged my OH but alas he didnt agree.
> and AngelUK - Sebastian - was third on our list.
> MummytoSummer - *Skye and Summer* - if Lo turned out to be a girl we were going with either or these.
> also not sure who has it but i know i seen it but Douglas (dougie) is my new fav name and super hoping for another boy next called Douglas...i just LOVE IT!

Like Ivy and Evelyn I always though Skye and Summer go so well together. Such pretty names :)

X


----------



## 1948LC

MrsBea23 said:


> I really like Freya as well.
> 
> And someone just said Roman I have been looking for an Italian boys name but never thought of Roman, it's going on my list. I was thinking Frederico for an Italian boys name so Freddy but DH is a bit unsure of Freddy Fletcher but I think it's cute Freddy Flintoff gets away with it ha ha.
> 
> Our little girl is Ariana (aria) for short and it is amazing how many people comment on it, I also love Siena for a girl.

I love Ariana. I also very nearly had Siena for one of my twins names! x


----------



## skunkpixie

I think the official greek pronunciation for Xanthe is:

KSAN-THEE 

But my parents, and any other time I have heard someone say "Xanthe" refering to someone else, pronounce it:

ZAN-THEE

xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

well of corse i love Natalia and Jonathan lol but i love freya and imogen. I think those are the girls name of username Ljo. Im from the US and those names are not common. I also like ashlyn for a girl name but dh didnt agree when we had my dd


----------



## babybichon

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ooh and my brother is called Reuben, we call him reu or reubs xx

Ha, that's what we call our lo all the time - Reubs!


----------



## mummytokeelie

I love the name Finley but oh doesnt like it :( and of course love the name keelie :) haven't met another one yet! X


----------



## Mummy2B21

River


----------



## xSin

staralfur said:


> xSin said:
> 
> 
> Totally biased but I'm really partial to "Aria"
> 
> ..Ellowyn is a beautiful name too I agree :D
> 
> I always wonder if you got Aria from Game of Thrones. Probably not, but that's what I think of every time I see you post. :haha:Click to expand...


Nope I got it for its musical definition... 



> An aria (Italian for air; plural: arie or arias in common usage) in music was originally any expressive melody, usually, but not always, performed by a singer. The term is now used almost exclusively to describe a self-contained piece for one voice usually with orchestral accompaniment. Perhaps the most common context for arias is opera, although there are many arias that form movements of oratorios and cantatas. Composers also wrote concert arias, which are not part of any larger work, such as "Ah perfido" by Beethoven, and a number of concert arias by Mozart, such as "Conservati fedele".

^^ Courtesy of Wikipedia... 

Or, its Hebrew definition as a name, means "Lionness" 

:)


----------



## xSin

Button# said:


> I think someone on the forum has a daughter called cordelia which is what LO was going to be called if he were a girl.

I absolutely LOVE that name... that was my other pick of name for my LO :) 

The other name I love but could NEVER use because friends of mine already have it and its so unique and I love it is "Avalon" for their baby girl.


----------



## ZombieQueen

A friend of mine named her LO Zylah, which I think is really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## ZombieQueen

double post :dohh:


----------



## LoolaBear

there are so many names on here that ive seen and thought 'wow' that i can't remeber any of them lol

and of course i love love love my childrens names :winkwink: especially my son's never heard any other child called it and it just makes my heart melt especially when he says it :cloud9: Tye Valentine


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

There is such a variation of lovely names on BnB I know for sure that many have our potential names (not the girls name so much) :)


----------



## Saphira

I also love the name Indigo, saw it on a thread yesterday! I know I already cast my vote but I had to add it. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw my cousin is called Indigo :D


----------



## Saphira

Midnight_Fairy said:


> aw my cousin is called Indigo :D

Beautiful! If we have a third girlie one day it's definitely a name we'll be considering. :)


----------



## tummymummy

I love ivy too.........but im slightly biased as its my 10 mo name lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jeninpa

jessicatunnel said:


> How do you pronounce Aoife?
> 
> I looooove the name Quinn! I wanted to name Lilly that but DH wasn't sure, so we agreed on Lilly.
> And I do love Ellowyn.
> And Finley!
> 
> There's so many names I love on here!
> 
> Oh, and also Elsie!

Oh I love Elsie!!! I even thought this MIGHT be the name if it's a girl!! And then......I realized it is the same as my 13yr old daughters name! LMAO Her name is Chelsie Nichole!! Too funny! I think I need sleep!

My kiddos are Bryce Wesley, Jessica Ellen, Chelsie Nichole & Cayden James <3


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna Nicole (pronounced Breh-nuh. Not to be confused with the common Breanna).. her name totally fits her :kiss:

I love name Oakley for a boy. Also Noah!

I love the name Avalon for a girl!


----------



## pollywolly123

I know a woman with a twins called Brenna and Finn, love them names!


----------



## countrygirl86

My faves are:

Max, Owen, Henry, Reuben (new addition to the list!)


----------



## mommyB

MrsBea23 said:


> I really like Freya as well.
> 
> And someone just said Roman I have been looking for an Italian boys name but never thought of Roman, it's going on my list. I was thinking Frederico for an Italian boys name so Freddy but DH is a bit unsure of Freddy Fletcher but I think it's cute Freddy Flintoff gets away with it ha ha.
> 
> Our little girl is Ariana (aria) for short and it is amazing how many people comment on it, I also love Siena for a girl.

I'm married to an Italian and our first son is Adriano, but we call him Adrian and our new son will be Luca :) Both Italian names.


----------

